# Anyone want to hange at Barcaly & Rex Tomorrow 9/22/07



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I feel like smoking and shooting the shit anyone want to accompany me? its the one on 51st and Lexington.


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

hova45 said:


> I feel like smoking and shooting the shit anyone want to accompany me? its the one on 51st and Lexington.


Doh!! sorry Bro no can do, its my 6 year anniversary on the 22nd

How about one night this week after 6pm?


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I am leaving in a little while so I guess i will go and shoot the shit with them over there.


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

If I lived in Manhattan NY, I would be all over it. However, I am in KS and lack a personal jet.

Sorry bro.


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

How about during the week at the broad st one?


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

The Mum said:


> How about during the week at the broad st one?


I kind do it on a friday, I go there often also. I am still at the 51st one. They now me here but the coffe and water is free at the broad st one.


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

hova45 said:


> I kind do it on a friday, I go there often also. I am still at the 51st one. They now me here but the coffe and water is free at the broad st one.


Yes, Ike and company are a good group of guys.
Do u attend their Davidoff dinner every year?


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I haven't but I should I am always doing something else


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

I think it's well worth the money. Excellent dinner, very good wine and cocktails and you get 4 / 5 top notch smokes.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

they doing it this year? I am going to have to find out maybe I will go


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

hova45 said:


> they doing it this year? I am going to have to find out maybe I will go


It's in June at the:

_*Grand Havana Room*_ (Affiliate) 212-245-1600
666 Fifth Avenue, Penthouse
New York, NY 10103
http://www.grandhavana.com​
Sponsors: DAVIDOFF & BARCLEY REX

Price: $195 includes DINNER, DRINKS, 5 of Davidoffs finest cigars including 1 of their new 100 year anniversary cigars (which is a $30+ cigar and well worth the price).

Included drinks are all top shelf spirits as well as wine. Dinner (if anything like the 2007 event) is soup to nuts (last time we chose from salmon to Filet Mignon... all prepared to perfection).


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

The Mum said:


> It's in June at the:
> 
> _*Grand Havana Room*_ (Affiliate) 212-245-1600
> 666 Fifth Avenue, Penthouse
> ...


the 2008 one okay i guess I will be going:chk


----------



## aldukes (Aug 23, 2007)

havent been to broad st yet- how does it compare to the selection at lex?


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

I believe the selection is about the same but the Lex store is bigger and more modern. I like the lounge at Broad St.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

The Mum said:


> I believe the selection is about the same but the Lex store is bigger and more modern. I like the lounge at Broad St.


I also like the Broad st lounge.


----------

